# NEW TABLE SAW AND ACCESSORIES



## SparkyWood (Feb 2, 2014)

What didn't you like about your 1023?


----------



## CustomVision (Apr 23, 2011)

I liked it I just wanted to get something newer I guess.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wood Magazine just rated that saw "Best Buy" in the issue I got today. I have been very happy with mine. Had to replace the switch and the "internal start capacitor" inside the motor. Neither was a big expense.


----------



## Barksavage (Mar 3, 2014)

Enjoy your new toy! I have been using an old Ohio Forge table saw for 30 years. Most of my add on tools are home made. I did treat myself to an Incra Miter attachment.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I ususally hear people swapping this one for the 1023. Did your's have problems or did you switch just cuz.

Regardless to you have any specific feedback on one vs. the other? Not many people have hands on experience with both.


----------



## emrhappy (Aug 12, 2012)

Were you able to get you saw to align with the miter slot? Does it deflect at the rear of the blade every time you raise and lower the saw? You look like you're setup for pretty precise work, but I'm afraid you'll find that the saw will not be true and consistent. I have the same saw and I'm extremely ticked that Grizzly hasn't fixed or recalled it due to the alignment problems when raising and lowering the blade. This saw isn't good for anything but framing! and since it's in a cabinet, it's way too heavy to take to a job site.

I called Grizzly Friday and Yesterday and they act like they've never head of the alignment issue. The first tech I spoke with said I had the wrong saw for the work I was trying to do (cabinets, furniture, boxes, frames, etc). The second tech said I should sell it and get a real cabinet saw…..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Tom


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

> I called Grizzly Friday and Yesterday and they act like they ve never head of the alignment issue. The first tech I spoke with said I had the wrong saw for the work I was trying to do (cabinets, furniture, boxes, frames, etc). The second tech said I should sell it and get a real cabinet saw…..
> - emrhappy


So much for the best customer support reputation !
I was about to purchase the saw but reading these reports just forces me to go to the blue store and buy their Delta.


----------

